# Ever have ethical qualms about delivery?



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Since I've been back to driving delivery, I deliver crap to this morbidly obese 20-something kid that can barely walk to his door to get his food at least twice a week. 

I die inside a little every time I hand him a bag of McDs or Taco Bell.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I used to deliver pizza 30 years ago.

One time we had this customer who would order 2-4 times in a night on a Friday. He was always piss drunk and sometimes the orders were an hour apart. I could see the unopened bag from my previous deliver on his coffee table. He always paid cash and tipped $10.......I had no issue whatsoever taking his money.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

I delivered a burger meal with a shake to a patient in the ICU. I had to use a ton of hand sanitizer after that since I am scared of germs. I also delivered to a fat woman in a rehabilitation facility.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jabba needs his pizza!!!


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I used to deliver pizza 30 years ago.
> 
> One time we had this customer who would order 2-4 times in a night on a Friday. He was always piss drunk and sometimes the orders were an hour apart. I could see the unopened bag from my previous deliver on his coffee table. He always paid cash and tipped $10.......I had no issue whatsoever taking his money.


Wow. Wake up in the morning and have 4 cold pizza for breakfast. BONUS!!

Back in the day I'd have the opposite problem. Wake up in the morning and have 4 empty pizza boxes. 



Sodium101 said:


> I delivered a burger meal with a shake to a patient in the ICU. I had to use a ton of hand sanitizer after that since I am scared of germs. I also delivered to a fat woman in a rehabilitation facility.


Back when I was still driving humans, I got a call for a pick up at an area hospital. I text "I'm here, blah blah blah" and soon enough, here come a kid in PJs and a bathrobe, for crissake. He gets in and tells me he has pneumonia! No insurance so they give him a shot of antibiotics and some Dr samples and send him on his way. He sniffles the whole way back to his apt.

I dropped him off and drove straight to Walgreens and bought a tub of Clorox antiseptic wipes and used the whole thing wiping down the entire interior of my car.

Sucked because it was pretty busy and it took an hour, during which time I didn't accept any rides.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Kind of funny that you should post this tonight. I just got back from my evening runs and was thinking about starting a thread. About an hour ago I delivered to a stripper on her shift at a strip club. She handed me a mangled wad of cash as a tip. When I got back to my car and sorted it out there was $13 total, all singles except for one lonely $2 bill. I felt kind of bad accepting it from her. I'm sure what she went through to get it was far worse than what I went through delivering her food.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

dlearl476 said:


> Since I've been back to driving delivery, I deliver crap to this morbidly obese 20-something kid that can barely walk to his door to get his food at least twice a week.
> 
> I die inside a little every time I hand him a bag of McDs or Taco Bell.


I hear ya D. I'd let it go. You can't decide for others whats good for them.

Really cool that you cared enough to worry about them.


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> Since I've been back to driving delivery, I deliver crap to this morbidly obese 20-something kid that can barely walk to his door to get his food at least twice a week.
> 
> I die inside a little every time I hand him a bag of McDs or Taco Bell.


What are you going to do, stage an intervention? He's not obese because of delivery... he's getting delivery because he's obese. You didn't cause this.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> Kind of funny that you should post this tonight. I just got back from my evening runs and was thinking about starting a thread. About an hour ago I delivered to a stripper on her shift at a strip club. She handed me a mangled wad of cash as a tip. When I got back to my car and sorted it out there was $13 total, all singles except for one lonely $2 bill. I felt kind of bad accepting it from her. I'm sure what she went through to get it was far worse than what I went through delivering her food.


This girl I know who strips made $550,000 her first year and $700,000 her second year. I met her because she was my neighbor. She's not my neighbor any more, she bought a giant house in a country club. LOL. If I could hustle like that... or, more to the point, if I were still 20 years old, I wouldn't be driving UberEats, and you wouldn't need to feel bad for me at all.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

AtomicBlonde said:


> What are you going to do, stage an intervention? He's not obese because of delivery...


Nope. Tranquility prayer.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> Since I've been back to driving delivery, I deliver crap to this morbidly obese 20-something kid that can barely walk to his door to get his food at least twice a week.
> 
> I die inside a little every time I hand him a bag of McDs or Taco Bell.


I noticed an autism case like you mentioned. They never go outside, but are good with smartphones.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

AtomicBlonde said:


> This girl I know who strips made $550,000 her first year and $700,000 her second year. I met her because she was my neighbor. She's not my neighbor any more, she bought a giant house in a country club. LOL. If I could hustle like that... or, more to the point, if I were still 20 years old, I wouldn't be driving UberEats, and you wouldn't need to feel bad for me at all.


At 58 I can still hustle like that but it would only net me about $8.00 a night, heck even the panhandlers I watch are probably good for 40K a year, not making that in a reasonable amount of time driving.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

I'd only be mad if they couldn't make it to the car.


----------

